# Shipping advice



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

HI out there. This is my 1st post on the forum but I have been checking out the site as a visitor for some time now and have been looking at all the advice and help that has been given regarding moving to Cyprus etc. We have had a property in Cyprus for some time now and have been holidaying 2-3 times a year, but now is the time to be spending more time in Cyprus - moving over when we sell our place over here. My request for help is this - we have decided after taking into account many comments on the forum- to bring our vehicle over with us in Sept. I had a chat with a guy from Andrews shipping and the costs did not look too bad. Has anyone used them and if so were they OK. ?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

My vehicle is coming using Andrews Shipping and should leave Bristol on Tuesday. Did you factor in the port costs at this end?


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response. Re- port costs, we have allowed about 200euros for the port costs, plus we have taken into account reg fees, excise duty, mot, road tax, number plates and clearing agent fees. (I thinks thats all - hopefully)
Can I ask - are you shipping your vehicle as a ro/ ro or in a container. We were thinking of a using shared container so that we can pack the car with some household items but have not decided finally yet. How long will it take for the vehicle to travel over?. We were thinking of shipping ours then flying over to arrive about a week before the car does. (thats the theory anyway!)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It’s coming as a ro-ro and we were told that it will take 3 weeks from Bristol or 2 weeks from Southampton.

We did send one in a container when we moved out 4 years ago, they built a wall between the furniture and the car and we didn’t need to put anything in the car.

If your coming to Paphos then you should be able to hire a car for the few days that you will be without your own and you will need one to get it from the port unless you have a taxi service at your disposal.


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> It’s coming as a ro-ro and we were told that it will take 3 weeks from Bristol or 2 weeks from Southampton.
> 
> We did send one in a container when we moved out 4 years ago, they built a wall between the furniture and the car and we didn’t need to put anything in the car.
> 
> If your coming to Paphos then you should be able to hire a car for the few days that you will be without your own and you will need one to get it from the port unless you have a taxi service at your disposal.


We have finally sorted out a date in Sept when we are flying over.! Now we have a date we can get on with sorting out shipping the car over. I have contacted Andrews shipping a couple of times with queries and they seem very helpful. 
Do you mind if I ask if your experience with them was OK. Did the car arrive on time etc. 
We arrive on the 5th of Sept and plan to try and arrange the car to come the following week which should hopefully give us time to sort out insurance etc. We plan to rent a car for a week whilst waiting. 
Thanks for you previous response by the way, sorry I did not thank you earlier but things got a bit hectic here.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It turned up fine thanks, it arrived a couple of days late on a Friday and couldn't be collected until the Monday. If you are clearing customs duty paid then you can do it all at the port and the agent will charge an extra 40-50 euros for this.


----------

